# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  الإيمان القاطع...

## النسر2

*
 ذا كنت تعتقد بأنك .... قادر علي تحقيق أحلامك .. فتأكد بأنها ستتحقق لا  محالة ..... أما لو إفتقدت بريق  الإيمان .... فلن تتقدم خطوة واحدة ....  ولو ساعدك أهل الأرض جميعاً .

*

----------

